# Surviving Victims of Violent Crime



## msjhord (Dec 31, 2015)

I guess that should actually read "Survivors OF Victims of Violent Crime."  Sorry about that.  The female lead in the story I'm currently shaping up is a young widow.  Her husband was killed as the result of a workplace shooting.  Now, I'm not an expert on grief and loss, by any means.  But I have weathered a few losses in life.  And I've always imagined that losing someone THIS way has got to be JUST AWFUL!  Someone else decides that it's okay to end the life of your loved one?  So, I am wondering if any of you, in doing research of your own, have come across anything that would give me some insight.  Whether it is a reference work from the self-help/psychology section, or a nonfiction piece written by such a survivor.  I don't want to over-dramatize this girl's situation, but I want to be accurate.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello MS

Welcome to the greatest writers' forum in the world.

This may or may not be directly relevant to your work but you may want to check out anything written by or about survivors of Japanese prisoner of war camps, the Nazi holocaust, and the Korean and Viet Nam wars.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## msjhord (Jan 1, 2016)

I have actually thought about that, Riis.  And I might look into that as well.  But I was hoping to find one specifically written by someone whose loved one was murdered.  Especially if that loved one was a spouse.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jan 1, 2016)

I larger real version of what you are talking about is 911. The families of the victims have organizations to help deal with their loss. There also special interest paid to all the children that were born during the following year to fathers who died during the attack. What often plays a significant role in how a person deals with loss is their family and friends. Establish the relationships your character has in their life prior to the murder then have everyone act in accordance to their habits you have created. Hope this helps.


----------



## msjhord (Jan 2, 2016)

KS: I long ago decided she comes from a sizeable family in which she is the youngest and only daughter.  They are very tightly knit despite schedules, commitments, et. al.  Her brothers have always been protective of her anytime she has been under duress, and that has always endeared them to her.  But this is the first time in her privileged life that she has ever been dealt such a blow (yes, other people have died on her including grandparents, a classmate in middle school, and a few patients, but nothing like THIS).  So, this time, she recoils from that instead of retreating to it.  Her handful of friends that she keeps close mean well, but she interprets their efforts and recommendations to keep her and her unborn child sound and healthy, while she is weathering unimaginable grief, to be more of that excessive mothering she was getting from her family and she just wants to run.


----------

